# Contractor Dogs



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

On the light side: Anyone want to share what kinds of dogs thay have and if they go to work with you?
I have three Korean Jindos, two females and a much beleaguered by the bitches male. One female is a stay at home serious watchdog, hates to ride in the truck and doesn't like the noise of the site when I've taken her. The other female is just an old school carpenter's dog who sleeps through everything at a project except the occasional opportunity to bark at a building inspector (must be the nametag and the clipboard, but whatever it is, she always hacks off at the building department boys)
The male is more like a housecat than a dog. Never barks at anything and would rather stay home in Momma's lap than even so much as get his paws funky. He provides comic relief to the intensity of the two females, who have been whipping his butt for years.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is my Beast!!!





















Just remember............Everybody LOVES THE BEAR!

POST SCRIPT: I live in NYC and I DO NOT own a Leash!


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's my stink pig Amos. Named after the Jerry Reed song (rip).


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

I dont take her to work with me, but here's my DAWG!! I inherited this big pitbull when I started dating my fiance.. Notice she is a pimpin a55 Skins fan..


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

SethHoldren said:


> Here's my stink pig Amos. Named after the Jerry Reed song (rip).



He looks to you for EVERY move !!!!!!!!! THAT is a DOG!! 

"OK!!!! Now what Daddy? Huh Huh. What next!"


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh Man, those are some great looking hounds you guys have! The photos attached are of my two girls and the one numbnuts, I mean male. (sleeping on the couch, maybe he IS the smart one) The second photo is Hana, the watchdog. And yes, she is snarling, even at me. She doesn't like cameras even when daddy is behind them. A mean little *****, but loyal and protective as hell and thinks she's a 150 pound Rottie. All three rescued from the Los Angeles shelter system.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

MY rather rare Irish Red and White Setter,she would go to work with me but I think not.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

This little bundle of energy found its way to our house last year via Santa for the kids. However, the dog stays at my feet anytime I'm home. She is still a pup so only a few jobs for her so far. She is a weird mix of fierce independence and lapdog! 

BTW at my feet in pic #1 and the "I will not look at you" expression in pic #2.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my "Frankendog", he played tag with a car one day. He is momma's baby and she wouldn't let him out of her sight, much less a job site


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

I got 6 Thai Ridgeback Dogs...much alike the Jindo..a breed from thailand..
I got 4 males and 2 females...

My males are more intense, but the females keep them in line... kind of like humans huh?


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Have a 140# male Rotty. Stays home all day. If I took him to a job site I don't think anyone would ever go near it.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't have pics, but my Schnauzer has bein on many jobs with me,he's 12 now and is more interested in sleeping.Nice dogs guys!


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

Here are my three dogs...the first is my American Bulldog. He is the strongest dog I’ve ever tried to walk on a leash. My parents have a 210 lbs mastiff and my bulldog is stronger. I'm no slouch, but when I tried to walk him on a leash I went where he wanted to. The only way to stop him is to get his front feet off the ground. The next pic are my other two, my Weimaraner and Boxer. My Boxer was my work companion for about 3 years. He came to every job with me. I just threw my jacket on the ground and it was now his bed. He even climbed a half ladder to deck one time...needless to say I had to carry him down. the weim....one word...energy! but she is very intelligent.

Spencer


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

davitk said:


> Here's my "Frankendog", he played tag with a car one day. He is momma's baby and she wouldn't let him out of her sight, much less a job site



I have NEVER seen a Hoffman Device on a dog!!!!!! How cool!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TaitINC said:


> Here are my three dogs...the first is my American Bulldog. He is the strongest dog I’ve ever tried to walk on a leash. My parents have a 210 lbs mastiff and my bulldog is stronger. I'm no slouch, but when I tried to walk him on a leash I went where he wanted to. The only way to stop him is to get his front feet off the ground. The next pic are my other two, my Weimaraner and Boxer. My Boxer was my work companion for about 3 years. He came to every job with me. I just threw my jacket on the ground and it was now his bed. He even climbed a half ladder to deck one time...needless to say I had to carry him down. the weim....one word...energy! but she is very intelligent.
> 
> Spencer



Weimeys are BEAUTIFUL, but Nuckin Futs!!! A Strange Breed! And you have a PARTICULARLY good lookin' one!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AtlRemodeling said:


> This little bundle of energy found its way to our house last year via Santa for the kids. However, the dog stays at my feet anytime I'm home. She is still a pup so only a few jobs for her so far. She is a weird mix of fierce independence and lapdog!
> 
> BTW at my feet in pic #1 and the "I will not look at you" expression in pic #2.


Has your pup tried to dig any holes in your floor yet? Or eaten any doors? That is a HANDFUL of a Dog! (if left alone)


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

davitk said:


> Here's my "Frankendog", he played tag with a car one day. He is momma's baby and she wouldn't let him out of her sight, much less a job site


"_What busted leg? Anyway, you should see what I did to that car!!"_


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Max doing some P.R.

About once a month I look at him and wish I had a dogs life.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

The headless dogman and Daisy "the bunny killer" waving for treats, she also enjoys the occasional possum and raccoon.

.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

How the hell does he climb up on there?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> @Davitk Well I don't want to turn it into a pissing contest, :whistlingbut I have you beat (by a lot :blink: ) Either way, You are the best for doing that for the dog. :thumbsup:Is it permanent or can that come off at some point?



That is an External Fixation Device, A Hoffman Device, I had one once, it will come off after some time. Probably off already!











http://www.globalmednet.com/cddemo/Devices/dt002a.jpg


http://www.globalmednet.com/cddemo/Devices/dt002.htm


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> That is an External Fixation Device, A Hoffman Device, I had one once, it will come off after some time. Probably off already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife watches Dicovery Health all the time, I've seen those... one click a day right?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Depends upon the break, _if _the bone is broken, and/or the desired outcome. But basically yes.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

See the movie Gattaca.


----------



## sutcac (Oct 30, 2008)

Great idea for a thread.

Used to take him to the jobsite when he was a puppy, but then daddy stopped going to jobsites and now seldom leaves the office. :sad:

Rottweiler, Pitbull, Ridgeback mutt of some kind. Got him from a toothless drunk for $15.00 Best dog I've ever had.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is my little companion. She loves to go in the car with me! I frequently take her to HD and she has a great time. I always get lots of 'awwws' from people.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

TileLady said:


> Here is my little companion. She loves to go in the car with me! I frequently take her to HD and she has a great time. I always get lots of 'awwws' from people.


 Another fine looking canine buddy! Thanks for posting his pic.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

sutcac said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> Used to take him to the jobsite when he was a puppy, but then daddy stopped going to jobsites and now seldom leaves the office. :sad:
> 
> Rottweiler, Pitbull, Ridgeback mutt of some kind. Got him from a toothless drunk for $15.00 Best dog I've ever had.


Fine looking dog you have there. I had a feeling when I started this thread, there would be a pretty good response. 
I'm starting to think that "Contractor Dogs" would make a good coffee table pictorial book. 
I'll never forget the time I was on the flat roof of a one story garage with one of my subs. We looked over at the parapet wall where the ladder was set and saw the head of his Australian cattle dog pop up. She had climbed all the way up the ladder. But couldn't get onto the roof, or as it turned out, back down the ladder by herself. It took both of us to get her down, laughing like hell the whole time. 
I think someone else posted pictures and said their dog climbed ladders too.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

here is my Pug sitting on a skid of ramset anchors, at my shop.

he sat there all day while we cut and grinded.


----------



## Jack_Clark (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's my mutt Tucker, He has to stay at home with the family now due to the operation on his leg. Torn ligament and floating knee cap. Too much playing ball. It kills me now because the doctor said his ball playing days are over. :sad: He's only 4 yrs old and I'm hoping we can prove the doctor wrong.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

sutcac said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> Used to take him to the jobsite when he was a puppy, but then daddy stopped going to jobsites and now seldom leaves the office. :sad:
> 
> Rottweiler, Pitbull, Ridgeback mutt of some kind. Got him from a toothless drunk for $15.00 Best dog I've ever had.


Looks Suspiciously like a Staffordshire!!!???


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Jack_Clark said:


> Here's my mutt Tucker, He has to stay at home with the family now due to the operation on his leg. Torn ligament and floating knee cap. Too much playing ball. It kills me now because the doctor said his ball playing days are over. :sad: He's only 4 yrs old and I'm hoping we can prove the doctor wrong.


He looks a lot like my Jindo/Mutt I named Gunner. 
If he's a ball player at heart, maybe he'll overcome everything and keep at it.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

mrghm said:


> here is my Pug sitting on a skid of ramset anchors, at my shop.
> 
> he sat there all day while we cut and grinded.


 Looks like a supervisor to me. Great looking hound you have there!


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I'm starting to think that "Contractor Dogs" would make a good coffee table pictorial book.
> I'll never forget the time I was on the flat roof of a one story garage with one of my subs. We looked over at the parapet wall where the ladder was set and saw the head of his Australian cattle dog pop up. She had climbed all the way up the ladder. But couldn't get onto the roof, or as it turned out, back down the ladder by herself. It took both of us to get her down, laughing like hell the whole time.
> I think someone else posted pictures and said their dog climbed ladders too.











This dog (her name is "Eyes") belongs to a roofer I know. She got up there by climbing the ladder.

Every day he lets her out of the truck and says, "lets go roofin'."

It's her favorite thing to do.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> He's actually an Australian Sheppard, looks almost identical to a Border Collie, just minus the the tail. Love Border Collies and Australian Sheppards those dogs are so smart you have to spell in front of them.


Yeah, we have one of those Australian Sheppards in our dog training classes, very similar, the one difference I noticed, aside form the tail, was that the one in class was very protective of the owner, much more so than border collies, I was told that was a trait in them. There's a Australian Sheppard at the dog park I go to that likes to herd all the dogs, it's quite entertaining.




.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

mrghm said:


> here is my Pug sitting on a skid of ramset anchors, at my shop.
> 
> he sat there all day while we cut and grinded.


now thats a good pug:thumbsup:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Yeah, we have one of those Australian Sheppards in our dog training classes, very similar, the one difference I noticed, aside form the tail, was that the one in class was very protective of the owner, much more so than border collies, I was told that was a trait in them. There's a Australian Sheppard at the dog park I go to that likes to herd all the dogs, it's quite entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the main differences; we have a border collie and he is smart as a whip (we actually gave up spelling in front of him because he always knows what we are talking about, anyway) but he just isn't the protector an Australian Shepard is reported to be. In fact, he tends to be a bit of a coward :whistling


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Max is a lover not a fighter so he doesn't show any agressiveness. From a young pup when I got him he was trained to be that way, so he doesn't show any of the agressive protectiveness traits. He was trained using the pack mentality so he isn't the Alpha male and knows it. 

But he is watchful with my wife. He's my dog during the day, but when she comes home at night, I don't exist any more, and he follows her around 24/7 and always has to be able to see her, even in the same room, if she moves and he can't see her, he will get up and move around until he can get an eye on her.


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> But he is watchful with my wife. He's my dog during the day, but when she comes home at night, I don't exist any more, and he follows her around 24/7 and always has to be able to see her, even in the same room, if she moves and he can't see her, he will get up and move around until he can get an eye on her.


Cool dog Mike.

My dog suffers from the same condition. He loves him his lady. She lets him "solicit pets" a little more than I do.


----------



## sutcac (Oct 30, 2008)

Bodger said:


> Fine looking dog you have there.....
> I'll never forget the time I was on the flat roof of a one story garage with one of my subs. We looked over at the parapet wall where the ladder was set and saw the head of his Australian cattle dog pop up. She had climbed all the way up the ladder. But couldn't get onto the roof, or as it turned out, back down the ladder by herself. It took both of us to get her down, laughing like hell the whole time.
> I think someone else posted pictures and said their dog climbed ladders too.


Thanks, he gets a lot of compliments. 99% of the time, incredibly mellow, well balanced, and friendly. But I pitty the fool who tries to stick their hand in my half-open truck window when I'm not there. :no:

Could be some Staffordshire in there, hard to say.

I've never been much of a small dog person but if I was, I think I would have to go with a Pug. I've known a couple that were hysterically funny and great little dogs.

And speaking of Australian Cattle Dogs, here's his long-time partner in crime, Pearl (my wife's dog). Smart as a whip but more than a little neurotic. When it comes to ball chasing she will NEVER quit. Never had a serious injury, but does get to limping around all evening after too much fun.

Oh yeah, Christmas bows on here- :blush:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

sutcac said:


> Thanks, he gets a lot of compliments. 99% of the time, incredibly mellow, well balanced, and friendly. But I pitty the fool who tries to stick their hand in my half-open truck window when I'm not there. :no:
> 
> Could be some Staffordshire in there, hard to say.
> 
> ...


I'd say that anybody who would stick their hand in a truck where that boy sat would definitely be a fool to be pitied. It's the same with my Jindo girl Hana. She doesn't look all that imposing, but she would fight to the death to protect my house or my truck. She's proven that many a time. My younger male, Gunner, only seems interested in protecting his dinner bowl.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got to go with Holdren's dog, because I had one of those until this summer. One of the nicest things in my life. But those Korean or Thai or whatever dogs look real nice also. And clean looking.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Best helper ever!


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a little bulldog I bring to some sites. I don't know how to post pictures though


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

J-Peffer said:


> I have a little bulldog I bring to some sites. I don't know how to post pictures though



Upload them to a free account such as Picassa or Photobucket (preferably) then copy the "direct link" address.

Then select the little yellow icon above with the mountains and sun whilst posting. Paste the link between the [] []'s.

Simple.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

RCPainting said:


> Best helper ever!


Yeah, but can she clean the paint gun correctly? :w00t:

I love it when dogs are trained enough to bring things to you, it blows people away!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

cleveman said:


> I've got to go with Holdren's dog, because I had one of those until this summer. One of the nicest things in my life. But those Korean or Thai or whatever dogs look real nice also. And clean looking.


 The Korean Jindos are real good dogs. They are a primitive breed, like the Australian Dingo. So they are loaded with feral quirks. They have a keen pack insinct and don't like dogs they don't know usually unless they;'ve been brought around to each slowly. And they are incredibly loyal and fierce about protecting their family or master or whatever their main human is. The police in Korea use them too, and the Jindo is the national dog of Korea. And you're right, they are a clean dog, always grooming in the same way cats do. And easy to house train. My dogs won't even go in their own yard, they have to be walked. Pain in the butt on a rainy morning with a hangover, but that's the way it is with Jindos. There is a lot of info about them online, and always good purebreds to be adopted. They aren't for everybody, but once you get one and get hooked on the whole Jindo thing, they are like an addiction. But, what good dog isn't!


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Yeah, but can she clean the paint gun correctly? :w00t:
> 
> I love it when dogs are trained enough to bring things to you, it blows people away!


One time we were painting an exterior on a hillside house, helper tossed me a roll of tape and it rolled down the hill. Said go get it and he brought it back!

I used to work on a alfalfa farm and he went with me every day. We were working on a pivot (really big sprinkler) in the middle of knee high hay. My boss got mad at a wrench that broke and heaved it, that dog found it and brought it back!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

RCPainting said:


> One time we were painting an exterior on a hillside house, helper tossed me a roll of tape and it rolled down the hill. Said go get it and he brought it back!
> 
> I used to work on a alfalfa farm and he went with me every day. We were working on a pivot (really big sprinkler) in the middle of knee high hay. My boss got mad at a wrench that broke and heaved it, that dog found it and brought it back!



Cool Pup!!!! I also dig the heck outta the Pivot Farming/Irrigation Systems!


----------



## hansol04 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is Gus. I picked him up from the shelter about 4 months ago. He's some sort of mutt. Pretty good dog, good with kids and all that, but really high energy. I brought him to the jobsite for a while, and discovered how he does an excellent "escape artist" impression.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

hansol04 said:


> This is Gus. I picked him up from the shelter about 4 months ago. He's some sort of mutt. Pretty good dog, good with kids and all that, but really high energy. I brought him to the jobsite for a while, and discovered how he does an excellent "escape artist" impression.


 Good looking hound you have there.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

My crazy german shorthair pointer


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Schmidt & Co said:


> My crazy german shorthair pointer


Very cool. Are there pheasants in Chicago?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Plenty of pigons....:whistling


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

RCPainting said:


> One time we were painting an exterior on a hillside house, helper tossed me a roll of tape and it rolled down the hill. Said go get it and he brought it back!
> 
> I used to work on a alfalfa farm and he went with me every day. We were working on a pivot (really big sprinkler) in the middle of knee high hay. My boss got mad at a wrench that broke and heaved it, that dog found it and brought it back!


Awesome!

We've got our Aussie trained to pick up anything near him with a "bite" command and put it in your hand with a "return" command, so you can actually have him standing across the garage and tell him to bite, he will look down and look at what it might be you are wanting him to bite on and you can tell him no as he makes a move toward the wrong thing or yes as he makes a move to the right thing, if he picks up the wrong item cause he's too excited you can tell him to release and he will drop it. Anything you want thrown away you tell him "trash" and he will walk it over to the garbage can and raise up on his hind legs and drop it over the lip into the can. :clap: I'm not kidding. Aussies actually crave this kind of mental stimulation, he loves it, it's unbelievable how excited he is when he does something for you. :no:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Plenty of pigons....:whistling



Pigons.


Any Pigoffs?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

PigEons :thumbsup: Yep,


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Pigons.
> 
> 
> Any Pigoffs?


Watch out MALCO, the "*Spelling Police Police*" are gonna getcha. :shifty:

:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

SethHoldren said:


> Watch out MALCO, the "*Spelling Police Police*" are gonna getcha. :shifty:
> 
> :laughing:


:w00t:What are you talking about???? I can not ARREST myself!!!!!:w00t:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I almost started a dog post about my two dogs yesterday-dumb & dumber.

I was out in the yard playing with them last night and was throwing tennis balls for them.

Dumb ran over to the ball, brought it back and then proceeded to play keep away with me when I tried to get it to throw again.

Dumber ran after the ball, sniffed it, left it where it lie, and came running back and waited for me to throw it again.

Dumb is a very mild mannered, extremely happy pit/lab mix who absolutley loves kids and can run and play all day and night. I swear, this dog never tires.

Dumber is a mix of unknown origins. Also very friendly but not as hyper.

Neither go to work with me though. They're both big explores and wanderers and I don't like tying them up.

all names have been changed to protect the innocent


----------

